# Tivo mini has blue circles for "My Shows" and "What to watch"



## timmie88 (Jan 5, 2010)

This started a couple of months ago, but I've ignored it until now, because it didn't really affect my watching. On my Tivo Mini, under main screen for "My Shows" and "What to Watch" I get no display, just the blue spinning circle. Everything else works. I can go to "My Shows" and get the list of recorded shows and watch fine, but the main screen that shows you the big boxes of suggestions isn't there, like it is on my main Roamio. The main Roamio works fine.

I've tried rebooting, and even completely clearing and resetting the mini to factory default. I'm hoping it's not the Roamio, as I'd rather not have to wipe it. 

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Try a soft reset:
Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play

If that fails, tell TiVo to put you on the list of others that have that issue. I can cause it by pulling my network connection during power up, but it always goes away. I seldom use the Mini VOX.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I have the exact same issue.  It started when I tried connecting my 2 Minis (both gen 1) to a Bolt that I purchased with the summer "transfer all-in for $99" deal. I still have a Roamio Plus on my network, and when I connect the Minis to the Roamio, they work perfectly. But reconnect to the Bolt and I get the BSC on Main screen, and blank screen on "What to Watch". I have tried a ton of things including the soft reset, and the tips on at least one other thread about this, but no change. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Tivo Support about it, but no response yet. I will have to give them a call next.


----------



## Amiga (Jan 22, 2007)

Same blue circle swirl / spinning situation for me with a Roamio OTA VOX. After coming here and reading about the _unannounced feature_, forced ads, I suspect my AdGuard DNS is blocking a domain my TiVo is trying to reach. I rolled back my unit to TE3 and I'm much happier with a cleaner user interface.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

timmie88 said:


> This started a couple of months ago, but I've ignored it until now, because it didn't really affect my watching. On my Tivo Mini, under main screen for "My Shows" and "What to Watch" I get no display, just the blue spinning circle. Everything else works.


Just out of curiosity. Is your Mini connected via Ethernet or MOCA? Mine are connected by MOCA, so thinking of temporarily connecting via Ethernet to see if there's a difference, but need to get a long ethernet cable first.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have the same problem with a new Bolt and an A93 Mini I recently setup. Using MoCa. I did try ethernet and I believe I had the same problem.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

FYI, sometime with the past week or so, this issue mysteriously fixed itself on both my Minis, with no changes or further troubleshooting from me.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Fixed for me too. Thanks for your update.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

On my Mini Vox in bedroom the spinning blue circle is gone, have not checked other mini. How is it for everyone now?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked. Coming out of Standby no BSC. Awesome.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Same here. Bolt+ and 2 mini vox boxes. Bolt works fine. Minis show spinning circle and what to watch not currently available.
Unplugged, reset, Google static dns, etc.
Streaming and shows from Bolt work fine. Been doing this for almost a year now.
All network and internet tests succeed. I have a unifi gateway. Wonder if it’s blocking something, although no issues with the same things on the bolt itself, just the damn minis. 
I’ve gone through all the settings and changed them... the only thing I can see that may be causing it is that if I go to troubleshooting > whole home > streaming troubleshooting > TiVo boxes, I see 2 old Bolt+ devices listed that are no longer in the network (they were replacement attempts from TiVo that I sent back)... how do I remove those?? If I highlight them, they say “the box may be unplugged or it may not be connected to your home network”... etc. Could that be confusing the live, and what to watch content?


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

My online account doesn’t show any inactive devices and show the correct number and IDs of active devices.
Hmmm.... account and system info > diagnostics show “authentication state - not_valid” - after doing a successful service connection, no change.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, had the same problem on my Gen 2 Mini for a long time. ...

The advantage here is that I have four TiVo DVRs I can assign the Mini client to as its parent server.

So tried switching the client from one of my Roamios by rerunning the setup on an Edge and the BSCs disappeared and Watch Now list is populated.

Guess it likes the TiVo Edge better .... 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------

